

Is Linear Regression Unethical? - disgruntledphd2
http://andrewgelman.com/2012/07/is-linear-regression-unethical-in-that-it-gives-more-weight-to-cases-that-are-far-from-the-average/

======
maxharris
Any technology/math/science can be used to do good or evil. For example,
people can use calculus to build bridges, grow more food, or optimize an
industrial-scale chemical reaction. Or people can use calculus to figure out
how to optimally flow people through a concentration camp (not sure if this
actually happened, but you get the idea).

In situations concerning the lives of others, it's wrong to use statistics to
decide their lives for them.

The right thing to do? Show them the statistics. Help them understand, if they
ask. Leave them be to make their own choices: if they don't know enough to
decide, they do know enough to choose for themselves whom they will seek
advice from.

Do _that_ and there's no ethical problem whatever.

(Note: our society has been going further and further way from this ethical
standard over the past century, with disastrous consequences.)

